# spitting 2 year old?



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Any ideas for helping me? My little guy has taken to spitting. He takes a mouthful of drink and spits, plain ol spits, etc. I tell him "you may not spit" etc but he still does. Yesterday he spit in my coffee and I said " honey spitting is nasty" (he uses the word nasty) and he says "saying t" --as in I'm not spitting I'm saying t(made sound of t not tee)

Well, that was pretty cute but I'd like the spitting to stop.

Malissa


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

Maybe giving him a place he can spit would help. Our rules for spitting have always been that you can spit in the toilet or out in the grass.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

That helped with our oldest also. We told him when he felt like spitting he could go in the grass out back, or he could go spit in the potty.

We used to list out all the behaviors we wanted him to avoid before taking him in public places: "No spitting, or hitting, or screaming, kicking, or biting people."

One day when he was about 3, we asked him, "Now, what are the things we shouldn't do?"

He said, "No hittin', no spittin', no screamin', no kickin', no bitin' people, and no drinkin' wine or beer!"

I have no idea where that came from, but we just about died!









.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

mom at home--thank you I used that idea as soon as I read it--it seems to be working so far. How smart!!

Mama duck--how funny about the no drinking wine or beer--too too funny!


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Just an update--no spitting all week!! woo hoo







--when he started one day I said "where are you suppossed to spit?" and he walked in the bathroom to the sink. WOw

thanks








Malissa


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

Glad it worked!


----------

